# How to sex geophagus altifrons



## codey_gold (Sep 2, 2008)

I was given 4 7+ inch geophagus altifrons. I was told that there is 1 female and 3 males. I know which one he said was the female, but I do not see any difference between them. Can someone please tell me what I need to look at to determine the sex?

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Geophagus are South American my friend, you may get more replys there.


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

I have 5 of these myself and so far I know that I have 2 females because they were holding eggs but there is no difference that I can see when I look at them. As a matter of fact I can only point out 1 of the females but have no idea which 1 of the 4 the other female is.


----------



## jgentry (Jul 3, 2008)

The male of my pair has much longer points on it's fins and is quite a bit larger.


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

The head profile on females is a bit "smoother", but it is subtle.


----------

